# Is This Thread Political?



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I am wondering if it needs to be moved.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

What kinda spool is it on?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Cotton, silk, or poly?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

player99 said:


> I am wondering if it needs to be moved.


To the recycle bin?


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

their goes that minute of life


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Distortion said:


> their goes that minute of life


Not philosophical, political.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

player99 said:


> Not philosophical, political.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Not political or philosophical.....in the skein of things it's just some lint.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I don't know, but whenever I hear people mention hipsters, I wonder if they're talking about women's underwear.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I don't know, but whenever I hear people mention hipsters, I wonder if they're talking about women's underwear.


you may be looking at the wrong Sears catalogue...


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

In the time of chimpanzees I was a monkey
Butane in my veins and I'm out to cut the junkie
With the plastic eyeballs, spray-paint the vegetables
Dog food stalls with the beefcake pantyhose
Kill the headlights and put it in neutral
Stock car flamin' with a loser and the cruise control
Baby's in Reno with the vitamin D
Got a couple of couches, sleep on the love-seat
Someone came in sayin' I'm insane to complain
About a shotgun wedding and a stain on my shirt
Don't believe everything that you breathe
You get a parking violation and a maggot on your sleeve
So shave your face with some mace in the dark
Savin' all your food stamps and burnin' down the trailer park

Yo, cut it

Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me?
(Double-barrel buckshot)
Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me?

Forces of evil in a bozo nightmare
Ban all the music with a phony gas chamber
'Cause one's got a weasel and the other's got a flag
One's on the pole, shove the other in a bag
With the rerun shows and the cocaine nose-job
The daytime crap of the folksinger slob
He hung himself with a guitar string
A slab of turkey-neck and it's hanging from a pigeon wing
You can't write if you can't relate
Trade the cash for the beef for the body for the hate
And my time is a piece of wax falling on a termite
That's choking on the splinters

Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me?
(Get crazy with the cheeze whiz)
Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me?
(Drive-by body pierce)
Yo, bring it on down
Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me?
(I can't believe you)
Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me?
Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me?
(Sprechen Sie deutsch, baby?)
Soy un perdedor
I'm a loser baby, so why don't you kill me?
(Know what I'm sayin'?)


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

vadsy said:


> you may be looking at the wrong Sears catalogue...


It was the Eaton's catalogue!


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

player99 said:


> In the time of chimpanzees I was a monkey
> Butane in my veins and I'm out to cut the junkie
> With the plastic eyeballs, spray-paint the vegetables
> Dog food stalls with the beefcake pantyhose
> ...


don't you have a weasel to tend to?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

numb41 said:


> don't you have a weasel to tend to?


They were back today.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

player99 said:


> They were back today.


try leaving a radio on where they are trying to den. Works on Raccoon's
Edit: put on some Jazz or death metal.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Distortion said:


> try leaving a radio on where they are trying to den. Works on Raccoon's
> *Edit: put on some Jazz or death metal*.


Or Yoko Ono. Just not "Muscrat Love" ....................


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Or Yoko Ono. Just not "Muscrat Love" ....................


Yeah, not too sure if player wants a horny little weasel slipping around his place. Then again there was the mention of "beefcake pantyhose".


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

allthumbs56 said:


> Or Yoko Ono


That's animal cruelty. He doesn't want PETA pounding on his door.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

player99 said:


> In the time of chimpanzees I was a monkey
> Butane in my veins and I'm out to cut the junkie
> With the plastic eyeballs, spray-paint the vegetables
> Dog food stalls with the beefcake pantyhose
> ...


I'm the driver, I'm the winner. Things are gonna change I can feel it.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

jb welder said:


> I'm the driver, I'm the winner. Things are gonna change I can feel it.


And my time is a piece of wax falling on a termite
That's choking on the splinters


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

I beckon your pardon?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

We could make it so.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)




----------

